# Supprimer des photos importées dans Ipad



## kayak (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, bonnes fêtes et meilleurs voeux à tous.

Je tente de supprimer des photos qui ont été importées dans mon Ipad hors connexion avec Itunes ou Iphoto (import direct depuis un appareil photos ou d'un cloud ...).
Ces photos ne sont pas dans les photos partagées avec le flux photos.
Les possibilités habituelles de suppression ne fonctionnent pas (absence de la corbeille ou corbeille grisée.
Je suis sous Mac, en conséquence la partition de l'Ipad n'apparaît pas dans le Finder.

Avez-vous une solution à ma proposer ?

Merci


----------



## cillab (25 Décembre 2013)

bonjour et bonnes fétes
connecte toi sur ton mac  ou pc  ITUNES photos et tu coche ta selection et tu réinitialise


----------

